# Amors vs pond weeds



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

How effective would 200 amurs be on a 155 acre lake's pond weeds?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Star1pup said:


> How effective would 200 amurs be on a 155 acre lake's pond weeds?


I googled it and there are 2 different quotes…one was 3-5 and the other was 10-15 per acre…pretty large disparity between the two…also depends on the climate the ponds are located…I would contact someone here in Ohio and give them the info you’re dealing with


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Would also depend on just how many weeds and the type of weeds. Lots of variables. For that many, many or most hatcheries would be glad to give you help determining exactly what you need.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

joekacz said:


> I googled it and there are 2 different quotes…one was 3-5 and the other was 10-15 per acre…pretty large disparity between the two…also depends on the climate the ponds are located…I would contact someone here in Ohio and give them the info you’re dealing with


I checked internet and got the same results. Right now we tried 200 in the lake. That's about 2 per acre, but my math is off.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

If you haven't already contact Jones Fish.

Their recommendations i believe were 8 per acre


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Just have a plan in place for removing them once the lake is cleaned up. Not sure of your intentions for the lake but they can completely wipe out any and all vegetation, tho I’ve never dealt with a body of water that size.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Redheads said:


> If you haven't already contact Jones Fish.
> 
> Their recommendations i believe were 8 per acre


Sounds about right to me.


----------

